# Real Estate Agent in Paphos



## mar3 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi,

I'm moving to Paphos and I'm looking for a trustworthy real estate agent. Do you have a recommendation for me?

Best Regards


----------



## houdinibun (Oct 8, 2015)

We used several when we were looking and these were the best IMO

westcoast Cyprus
fitzgerald and 
sunshineluxuryvillas.com who we bought our house through


----------



## Martyn1967 (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi
Gloria from Paphos Properties (paphosproperties.com) is excellent. Read her reviews on her website. Gloria goes that extra mile to get you what you want, not just sell you a house.
All the best
Martyn


----------



## mar3 (Nov 22, 2016)

*Sorry*

I wasn't specific enough. I'm looking for long term rent. 

But anyway: Thank you for your quick response!  

I'm thankful for all suggestions.


----------



## tony23 (Dec 2, 2016)

I can recommend Diane Murphy of Cyprus 101. Very conscientious and trustworthy. Her contact details are +357 26271292 or Mobile: +357 99455068


----------

